# Announcement via Injen support Intake will be available in 2 weeks



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

GRRRRRREAT!
thanks for the news and keeping many proud chevy cruze owners updated!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Direct from injen support via the head of R&D at injen.


Wait a minute. Is an intake manufacturer actually giving us a timeline? ZOMG.

To bad I'm not buying it unless I can construct a heatshield and leave it as a short ram intake.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Wait a minute. Is an intake manufacturer actually giving us a timeline? ZOMG.
> 
> To bad I'm not buying it unless I can construct a heatshield and leave it as a short ram intake.


Sometimes Injen supplies a heatshield with their intakes.



Does anyone have anymore information on this Chevrolet Cruze Injen intake? I would like to know more about it, maybe even a picture too!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> Sometimes Injen supplies a heatshield with their intakes.
> 
> Does anyone have anymore information on this Chevrolet Cruze Injen intake? I would like to know more about it, maybe even a picture too!


...try contacting *Injen* directly and ask if they might send you a "pre-release" copy of their "*Installation Instructions*" for the Cruze that contains pictures of components and where/how they fit together and where/how they fit into the engine compartment.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

1. install pics

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...507-injen-intake-installation-steps-pics.html

2. Video 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/15-c...1491-injen-intake-sound-sample-video-1-a.html


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> 1. install pics
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...507-injen-intake-installation-steps-pics.html
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, any pricing info? A rough estimate I'll do!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Wait a minute. Is an intake manufacturer actually giving us a timeline? ZOMG.
> 
> To bad I'm not buying it unless I can construct a heatshield and leave it as a short ram intake.



I am curious as to why you are so worried about a heat shield??

The air passes through the intercooler before it goes into the engine and long after the air passes through the intake, I don't think a heat shield is going to have much effect as the air is getting cooled later on in the system.

Correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I am curious as to why you are so worried about a heat shield??
> 
> The air passes through the intercooler before it goes into the engine and long after the air passes through the intake, I don't think a heat shield is going to have much effect as the air is getting cooled later on in the system.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong?


Perhaps you're right? I'm so used to just needing a heatshield on an intake (my first time every dealing with a t/c engine).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Intake will probably cost you from $110-$250


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Intake will probably cost you from $110-$250


imma guestimate its gonna be at the high end of that estimate.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

tehcor said:


> imma guestimate its gonna be at the high end of that estimate.


Exactly!


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Guess Ill start saving now... But Im sure once injen puts it on sale... the other aftermarket companies with shoot one out soon enough.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey gfxdave,

Have you done a dyno with your car yet with this CAI? I'm guessing your car is the tester for the R & D yes? If you haven't will they be giving you one or possibly doing one later? The sell point for me will be the dyno. Also have you noticed any kind of CEL? I take it you've reset your ECU after installation? How well is your ECU adjusting to this new CAI? Thanks in advance man and by far one of the better videos I've seen on most car club forums I'm on.

Kai


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

some other guy on here actually had the intake first. he was there r&D guy. but his wife didnt like the sond of the intake so he took it off. and sold it to dave. do a search and you can find that thread.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Hey gfxdave,
> 
> Have you done a dyno with your car yet with this CAI? I'm guessing your car is the tester for the R & D yes? If you haven't will they be giving you one or possibly doing one later? The sell point for me will be the dyno. Also have you noticed any kind of CEL? I take it you've reset your ECU after installation? How well is your ECU adjusting to this new CAI? Thanks in advance man and by far one of the better videos I've seen on most car club forums I'm on.
> 
> Kai


*Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo, P/N: SP7029 +8.49HP & +7.49TQ (numbers from Injen)
*


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> some other guy on here actually had the intake first. he was there r&D guy. but his wife didnt like the sond of the intake so he took it off. and sold it to dave. do a search and you can find that thread.


Thanks for the heads up.



VictoryRed08 said:


> *Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo, P/N: SP7029 +8.49HP & +7.49TQ (numbers from Injen)
> *


I'm unable to find any info about this intake off a simple google search. This is the best I got http://www.dragcars.com/parts/2011-Chevy-Cruze-14-Injen-Intake--For-Sale_110663253308.html. 

The website says 8.49 WHP which means that this intake alone is clearly very good upgrade if the price is right. I'm interested to see if we could get a group buy going when they go on the market.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

For the same price of the intake you could tune it and get 30hp and 50ft/lb lol


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> For the same price of the intake you could tune it and get 30hp and 50ft/lb lol


True, but I'm not sure when that'll be available, so for now let's all jump in on a nice group buy for the Injen CAI.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> True, but I'm not sure when that'll be available, so for now let's all jump in on a nice group buy for the Injen CAI.


FYI, the tune is available for approximate the same price (more if you buy the cable to flash back and forth).

But really it depends on what you're looking for and how comfortable you are with having your car tuned under warranty.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I cant wait till the intake is released by injen. Ill pay whatever for it!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah I think I'll probably end up getting one as well since I now know it won't affect my warranty.


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiamumma -- i would be interested i a group buy if something could be worked out


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I brought this up in the other thread but no had anything to say about it so i'll bring it up again here. The Injen CAI causes the motor to run very rich at WOT, like scarey rich. If it is causing the motor to run this rich at WOT, what kind of air/fuel ratios is it causing at other throttle positions? Most forced induction motors make the most power with a a/f ratio around 12:1 but the Injen CAI is causing the a/f ratio to drop down to 10.48:1. 










Your thoughts???


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I brought this up in the other thread but no had anything to say about it so i'll bring it up again here. The Injen CAI causes the motor to run very rich at WOT, like scarey rich. If it is causing the motor to run this rich at WOT, what kind of air/fuel ratios is it causing at other throttle positions? Most forced induction motors make the most power with a a/f ratio around 12:1 but the Injen CAI is causing the a/f ratio to drop down to 10.48:1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch where did you get that dyno chart from? If that's from r&d then it might be necessary to reset the ecu so it can relearn


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yea injen told me they try to keep the air fuel the same as stock so what you see is stock air/fuel ratio


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Interesting how the ratio drops off at 4500 rpms.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Nice catch where did you get that dyno chart from? If that's from r&d then it might be necessary to reset the ecu so it can relearn


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...cussion/962-injen-air-intake-chevy-cruze.html


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm interesting but it is for the 1.8L so maybe it'll be better on the 1.4?guess we gotta wait to get one and try it out.worst case trifecta is gonna get some more customers


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Hmm interesting but it is for the 1.8L so maybe it'll be better on the 1.4?guess we gotta wait to get one and try it out.worst case trifecta is gonna get some more customers


That dyno chart is the 1.4L. I uploaded it.

It got it from the first owner of the intake TGreyCruze. It's straight from Injen.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

^ what he said ^


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

afterall, is the Injen Intake going to be worth it for the Cruze? im really looking forward to getting one as soon as they are released and I will upload pictures for everyone!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i never gotta a dyno sheet but power should be around that of the 1.4 yet torque is probably way lower


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> That dyno chart is the 1.4L. I uploaded it.
> 
> It got it from the first owner of the intake TGreyCruze. It's straight from Injen.


The chart I was referring too is from the guy above my post which is for the 1.8L.yours comes up with bad link.I'm gonna buy it either way.even as stupid as it sounds the video posted of it sounds mean for a 1.4L


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

tehcor said:


> The chart I was referring too is from the guy above my post which is for the 1.8L.yours comes up with bad link.I'm gonna buy it either way.even as stupid as it sounds the video posted of it sounds mean for a 1.4L


That chart *is *for the 1.4L! This isn't that complicated lol!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> That chart *is *for the 1.4L! This isn't that complicated lol!


Lol my bad I read the first few posts and saw 1.8L.either way i think the production version will be different then the first r&d version


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We will try to get the price out of them on Monday, and a estimate when us dealers can get them


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> We will try to get the price out of them on Monday, and a estimate when us dealers can get them


Niiice..if you're gonna do preorders lmk..got cash waiting


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you get them send me a personal msg ....i got the cash waiting for you lol....thanks 




TurboTechRacing said:


> We will try to get the price out of them on Monday, and a estimate when us dealers can get them


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> If you get them send me a personal msg ....i got the cash waiting for you lol....thanks


I smell a group buy coming...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

? lol


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a CAI on my first truck, and liked it. But my problem was I'd either oil the filter too much, or not enough. How do you know when you've got just enough oil on it? I'd like to get one for the cruze when they're available, but because of that reason I'm kind of hesitant to do so.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I had a CAI on my first truck, and liked it. But my problem was I'd either oil the filter too much, or not enough. How do you know when you've got just enough oil on it? I'd like to get one for the cruze when they're available, but because of that reason I'm kind of hesitant to do so.


This is the reason K&N adds the pink coloring to their filter oil, so its easier to see where its been applied and where you missed. After its washed and dry, just lightly mist it with the oil and let it sit for a few minutes to even out before you look for spots you missed.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I had a CAI on my first truck, and liked it. But my problem was I'd either oil the filter too much, or not enough. How do you know when you've got just enough oil on it? I'd like to get one for the cruze when they're available, but because of that reason I'm kind of hesitant to do so.


It's a dry filter..you can just wash it with some dish soap and hot water and let it air dry.or you a compressor and blow it OUT..not in.the k&n oil can be used but isn't necessary..more of a gimmick.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

*Please click the link below, to see more info on the Group Buy! *

*http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...-injen-intake-group-buy-1-4l-turbo-cruze.html*


----------

